# flu-like symptoms (outpt coding)



## tarab524 (Mar 2, 2015)

Would it be safe to use _780.99 Other General Symptoms _for _?flu-like symptoms?_ written on a script or should this be sent back for signs/symptoms?


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 2, 2015)

You should request a copy of the office note.  You should not be coding a diagnosis from a script.


----------



## balamurugan.ph (Mar 3, 2015)

can we code 487.1 for flu-like symptoms.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 3, 2015)

I would not code this statement, I would code the specific symptoms from the note. And flu-like symptoms is not the same as influenza so you absolute may not code the 487.1.


----------



## balamurugan.ph (Mar 4, 2015)

mitchellde said:


> I would not code this statement, I would code the specific symptoms from the note. And flu-like symptoms is not the same as influenza so you absolute may not code the 487.1.



Thanks Debra


----------

